# Circuito que tenga varios displays de 16 segmentos.



## perutm (Jul 6, 2007)

1) Tengo que hacer un circutio(secuencial) de 3 tiempos, y que luego de pulsear los 3 numeros, vallan a varios displays de 16 segmentos (alfanumericos) y que estos cambien de estado cada ves que cambien los numeros de entrada.
2) Soy de Lima y aca venden los displays de 16 segmentos de a 2. Asi que tendria que colocar 6 de estos (6x2=12 displays en total), y que al prender un switch o colocarlo con un transformador a la corriente de la casa me cambie de estado los displays. En conclusion tengo que hacer algo como esto:   1) hola  2)como 3)estas 4)hola 5)como 6)estas 7)hola 8)como .... y asii sucesivamente
3) Busco demostrar e integrar todos los conocimientos que me han dado y con ayuda de ustedes poder realizar mi proyecto de Diseño Logico, este puede incluir circuitos combinacionales, secuenciales, y displays de 16 segmentos. 
4) Posea muy poca cultura en electronica, pero si estoy muy enfocado a la fisica teorica, y me he dado cuenta que mucho tiene que ver.
5) Manejo el visuan studio net 2005 express, masomenos 
6) Estoy cursando el 3er ciclo de la universidad.. 
Por favor, agradeceria mucho su respuesta.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Jul 6, 2007)

se supone que es un display de 16x2 tipo LCD compatible con el protocolo hitachi.

Creo que esta fuera de tus posibilidades, pero no seamos negativos, vamos ha ver si lo podemos resolver.

Que te parece hacer lo siguiente:

Primero aprender a gobernar un led desde el puerto paralelo del PC

Buscar en internet ejemplos de como conectar una pantalla alfanumerica al puerto paralelo

Finalmente hacer lo que usted pide.

Las pantallas aunque se puede lograr mostrar caracteres manualmente es sumamente dificil sin utilizar un microcontrolador, si mucho me apuras con una eprom podria ser viable con cierto esfuerzo.

Un saludo, espero haber entendido tu pregunta.


----------



## perutm (Jul 6, 2007)

Creo que me entendiste mal jeje, en la universidad en "diseño logico" he hecho circuitos (trabajando con la fuente deLorenzo ) y he podido hacer contadores inclusive de 10 tiempos con el display de 7 segmentos. Algo asi : 0 ... 1 ...2....3.....4.....5....6....7.....8...9...0...1....2....3...4...
Mi problema es que hemos trabajado con el de 7 segmentos, ahora quiero trabajar con el de 16 segmentos, para en este caso escribir algo asi(con 4 displays) : L U I S .... H O L A ..... L U I S.... H O L A...L U I S... y asi sucesivamente. Me parece que si puedo hacer uno que tiene mucho mas tiempos, tambien podria hacer el otro, que tiene menos tiempos pero mas displays. Por favor agradeceria su respuesta. Y admin sorry x las mayusculas pero es la representacion de como quiero que se vea en el display. Gracias


----------

